# puppy chews on metal



## BEX&NYX (Aug 4, 2009)

I gave my 12 week puppy an old purse strap thinking she'd like to chew on the leather. She spends more time chewing on the little metal bits at the ends. 
I've noticed she goes for the zippers on her carrier as well.
Is this teething? Could there be any danger in chewing on metal things? There's no chance of her swallowing it.


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't imagine that would be very good for puppy's teeth. It may be entirely possible to chip a tooth on the metal. Also, it may not look like it can be swallowed, but if the leather gets chewed away, the metal pieces may come loose. Puppy is probably craving something harder to chew on- like a natural bone, durable nylabone, hard plastic toy or the like.


----------



## BEX&NYX (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. I'll get her something like that.
And I'm going to cut the metal off just in case.
Thanks.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

BEX&NYX said:


> I gave my 12 week puppy an old purse strap thinking she'd like to chew on the leather. She spends more time chewing on the little metal bits at the ends.
> I've noticed she goes for the zippers on her carrier as well.
> Is this teething? Could there be any danger in chewing on metal things? There's no chance of her swallowing it.


But when she starts chewing on your NEW purse strap you won't be happy. Or for that matter your leather shoes, couch etc. Get her some doggie chews -alot less expensive than replacing your furniture.


----------

